# Starrett No. 113 mismark?



## sambo (May 18, 2014)

Has any one ever seen a Starrett no. 3 or a no.113 with a anvil cutout as shown? It looks exactly like a no. 231 only marked 113. All the no. 3 and 113's I've seen have the squared off frame. Maybe a mismark? Seems to date about 1909 -1916. Hope the picts came thru OK, I'm new at this.


----------



## GK1918 (May 19, 2014)

Yes,   I have the same exact one.  I will check my early 1900's catalog.....

sam


I'm also thinking its pre 1900 but I will check


----------



## steamguywilly (May 19, 2014)

sambo said:


> Has any one ever seen a Starrett no. 3 or a no.113 with a anvil cutout as shown? It looks exactly like a no. 231 only marked 113. All the no. 3 and 113's I've seen have the squared off frame. Maybe a mismark? Seems to date about 1909 -1916. Hope the picts came thru OK, I'm new at this.


I don't know, sorry, I was curious to know what is in the envelope though ?
Regards 
Robert.


----------



## sambo (May 19, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Yes,   I have the same exact one.  I will check my early 1900's catalog.....
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I should have posted a picture of the other side. The last patent date is Dec. 19, 1907, but upon examination, I noticed that the later patent of July 20, 1909 was actually used. I have most of the early catalogs of this period but don't see any #3's or 113's with this cutout. I believe, but am not positive, that the cutout feature appeared about 1909. It was introduced with the #230 & 231. I was impressed by this mike because it was in such outstanding condition. Looks unused! The original Morocco case is very nice as well. Thanks for your input. Sam (sambo)


----------



## sambo (May 19, 2014)

steamguywilly said:


> I don't know, sorry, I was curious to know what is in the envelope though ?
> Regards
> Robert.



Hi Willy, the envelope contains the adjusting wrench. Pretty much the standard case-hardened job. I'm not sure if it's original though.


----------

